# Correct Vehicle Excise Duty for a Hymer 655 SL - 3800 kgs



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Anyone out there with a motorhome 3800 max laden weight.
If so are you classed as a PLG or PHG and how much tax do you pay?
DVLA mention Revenue Weight - what is this and how do you find it?

Just about to tax mine and wondered if I was in the right band.
Thanks to all who respond.

Bob


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

my van was 3500 kg when bought by previous owner he had it up graded to 3850kg but did not tell dvla, so last week as i was due to re tax it, i went to the local dvla office, filled in the bit at the bottom of my log book and after a bit of mucking around they up graded my van from PLG to PHG, tax for PLG is £185, PHG is £165, hope that answers your question. dennis


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Daft it is. 

Our new MH is £165. My 2 tonne landrover is £210 ish from memory of the last renewal.

C.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Taxation classes seem a bit wrong to me.

My Hymer B544 GVW 3500kg and about 4K miles a year = £210 VEL

Scania Coach with an unladen weight of 12500kg (3 times as heavy) with an annual mileage of 80K miles ( twenty times more miles) a year= £330 VEL :roll: :roll: 

Now which of the two above vehicles causes more damage to the road infrastructure??? :? :? 

Answers on a post card to Chancellor of the Exchequer please :lol: :lol:


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

B630 on same chassis as yours I think - (Merc 316). MAM 3,800 kg - registered as PHGV with tax payable of £165.

Note: my tax disc states the number of seats including driver. Not sure if this is specific to PHGV or applies to other classes too. So, although I can seat more people for travel (until the seat belt law changes next month) my tax disc statement prevents this.

Philip


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

*Tax Class*

Mr Plodd - think you are paying too much tax for your B544 - ours is taxed at £180 as it's less than 3500kgs.

Denise


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Vehicle Tax Groups*

from the DLVA web page E & OE:
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/OwningAVehicle/HowToTaxYourVehicle/DG_10012524

PHGV (exceeding 3500kg) - £165

PLG - (usually less than 3500kg) - £185

The charge £210 seems to equate to Private Cars Band F!!!

Mr Plodd I think you are in the wrong Vehicle Excise Group!!!

Trev


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tax disc*

Hi

Over 3500kg and your van should be a private HGV.

My previous motorhome was a 5000 kg machine but was incorrectly registered. I argues for ages with the DVLA and sorted it out. Here are the links.

Russell

DVLA saga

DVLA 2

DVLA 3

I will add that the DVLA did reimburse my costs.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Macone 48

Thanks for the heads up !! I am not in th wrong tax bracket just on the wrong planet !!!!!

My MH is £185 its my CAR thats in the higher band, having just renewed both I got confused (its an age thing, like too much of it!!)


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Vehicle Excise Duty for a Hymer 655 SL - 3800 kgs - update*

I took my log book (V5C) over to my local DVLA office and after waiting for ages (they have a new system) I finally spoke to someone and the Revenue weight is incorrect. A 3800 kgs max weight is a Private Heavy Goods not a Private Light goods. I need a new V5C which they will post out to me in due course.
Thanks to all who helped.
Bob


----------

